# Worth Upgrading 1997 Merlin to Save Weight?



## rpm471 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a 1997 Merlin Extralight with components of that vintage- Campy Record 9 speed, Mavic Reflex rims, 3T Prima bar, quill stem, and Flite saddle. This is a great-riding and stable bike, but it weighs about 19 #.

Do you think that it pays to save and upgrade the platform (3.5 # frame and fork) with modern lightweight components, or should I just move up to a lighter frame, and sell the Merlin? Some possibilities to reduce weight be in the wheelset, gruppo, bar etc.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

Think of it this way. The lightest frame listed on weight weenies is just under 2 pounds. The fork adds another half pound (roughly) bringing the total frameset weight to about 2.5 pounds. If your scales are correct, you could reduce the weight of your bike from 19 pounds to 18 pounds by changing frames. 18 pounds is good but not super light. To get it down to 15 pounds you'd have to save 3 pounds on components. Put those same components on your Merlin and you're down to 16 pounds.

Personally, I think that going to great lengths to reduce weight doesn't yield that much benefit but lightens your wallet considerably but if you want to go for it....


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Dumbod +1


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes it's worth keeping and upgrading. My training partner has a 2000 Extralight with Dura/Ace 7800 and a nice premium set of wheels. 55cm frame and it tips the scales at 16.5 w/o pedals. Solid reliable components, very reasonable weight. Don't get caught up in chasing the 15 lb ride. A sub 18 lb bike even these days is fine.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

RPM471, 

I just replaced my 10 year old cannondale and had to go through some of the same logic in the process that you are going through. I already upgraded my components to Campy 10s from 9s, but the frame, fork, stem, headset, and bars were all circa 1999. 

I ended up replacing the frame, fork, headset, and stem. I kept all the parts and got a Cervelo RS, new fork, new stem, and UT cranks. The frame saved about 1 lb (3.3 lbs to 2.3 lbs), the fork saved about half a pound (1.2 lbs to .8 lbs) and the shocker is that the stem saved 1/3 lb as the quill stem I had on was a porker. 

So, that is how I got from 18.5 lb bike to 16.4 along with changing the cranks. 

My advice is that the main thing is how you like the ride. I bet your Merlin has a very smooth ride and is worth keeping. It probably still looks good to boot. You might save 3/4 lb by going with the very latest carbon but it probably won't be much better. I would keep the frame. I would keep the components until they wear out and consider upgrading to new Campy when the time comes. 

I would suggest it would be very worth it to upgrade to an all carbon fork and an aheadset style stem. Depending on what you have now, you could drop 3/4 to 1 lb with that change and the bike would look much more modern.


----------

